# pkg dependency problems



## AndyUKG (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,

  I'm trying to upgrade apache22 on a system I've just move_d_ to PKGNG.

Current system:


```
# pkg info | grep apache22
apache22-2.2.27_2              Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
```

Attempt to upgrade:


```
# pkg install -f apache22
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: ruby18-bdb has a missing dependency: ruby
pkg: rt40 has a missing dependency: apache
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 8 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1
        p5-Apache-DBI-1.12
        ap22-mod_perl2-2.0.8,3
        rt40-4.0.19
        p5-libapreq2-2.13_2

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        apr: 1.5.1.1.5.4

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        apache22: 2.2.27_2 -> 2.2.29_1
        p5-HTML-Mason: 1.52_1 -> 1.54

The operation will free 31 MB.
333 kB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```

Ok, so the issue is I don't want it to touch my other packages, particularly RT. The bit I don't get is 
	
	



```
pkg: rt40 has a missing dependency: apache
```
 The server has always had the apache22 pacakge so I'm not sure where "apache" has come from, but I tried the following command to resolve this: `pkg set -o www/apache:www/apache22`, but this makes no difference. Any tips or clues as to what's going on or how to resolve this?

*T*hanks in advance, Andy.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2014)

Try these commands first: `pkg update -f` and `pkg check -Ba`.


----------



## AndyUKG (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, @SirDice. Just tried those, and repeated the command to replace the dependency of apache with apache22 but I'm still seeing the exact same thing  :\ 

*T*hanks, Andy.


----------

